

Nvidia announces handheld gaming system with 5-inch multitouch display - gdi2290
http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/7/3845282/nvidia-announces-project-shield-handheld-gaming-system

======
armored_mammal
I'm not sure it kills the Ouya... my main reason for getting an Ouya is that
it's really small and I can probably use it to stream stuff from my desktop to
TV easily. Not because I'm expecting crazy gaming power or touch screens. I'm
sure other people have similar hobbyist interests in it.

~~~
gdi2290
you can do the all of that and more with Nvidia and it's pure android. You can
stream your games from Steam on the device

